# whats the best to cycle alone



## BcHawk_99 (Apr 11, 2002)

what is the best product to cycle alone.i am 30 years old at 185 and want to get a little boost.i have been lifting weights for some time now and eating right but not seem to be gaining much.i need that little extra to get me back into it.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 11, 2002)

A couple suggestions
1) stay away from steriods
2) there are new products out now that you can get great gains from that are legal
3) make sure your diet is top notch!(see w8 for this)
 Products you might want to give a try..
Ergopharm 1-ad
Syntrax sauce
Biotest Mag 10
Advant labs one +(beta version has rockin reviews)

THese products will help you gain 10-20 lbs of lean muscle in about 8 weeks...given you eat right and train hard!


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2002)

The above was a great response. Don't make steroids your first choice. There is much muscle to be gained using OTC products like creatine, glutamine, MRPs, ECA stacks, and "pro-steroids," to name a few.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks guys.i will keep that in mind.i am just trying to see what would be the best way.and i guess i will keep trying this otc stuff for a bit


----------



## papichulo (May 7, 2002)

Change your diet


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

ummm... while noone should encourage use, there is an obligation to answer the man's question.  But 1st, need some more history (training, bf%, ht, etc...).

And while I respect DG, 10-20lbs?  Alot of guys don't keep 20 w/ gear how do you expect to get those results from and overmarketed, overpriced, unsure dosed, unreliably converted prohormone?


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> ummm... while noone should encourage use, there is an obligation to answer the man's question.  But 1st, need some more history (training, bf%, ht, etc...).
> 
> And while I respect DG, 10-20lbs?  Alot of guys don't keep 20 w/ gear how do you expect to get those results from and overmarketed, overpriced, unsure dosed, unreliably converted prohormone?



I have  seen 1 AD and 1-Test produce these type of results...


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

Since Cornfed is already gone for the summer, I will answer this for those who want to read this. I have been using 1-ad for about a month now and have stacked it with sauce the past 10 days. Before I started I was benching 245.  Now I can do 265 ! That's 20 lbs in one month. Now if I can keep it is the secret! I will keep everyone up to date! But I think the money I spent was well worth it! 20 lbs to me is huge! People can doub't it if they want, but Everyone in the gym has commented on me gaining size. If they can notice, I know it's working!
PS....I have worked my a$$ off and kept my diet good with tons of protein and glutamine which I'm sure has helped!


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Since Cornfed is already gone for the summer, I will answer this for those who want to read this. I have been using 1-ad for about a month now and have stacked it with sauce the past 10 days. Before I started I was benching 245.  Now I can do 265 ! That's 20 lbs in one month. Now if I can keep it is the secret! I will keep everyone up to date! But I think the money I spent was well worth it! 20 lbs to me is huge! People can doub't it if they want, but Everyone in the gym has commented on me gaining size. If they can notice, I know it's working!
> PS....I have worked my a$$ off and kept my diet good with tons of protein and glutamine which I'm sure has helped!



Like I said...I have seen these type of results with both 1AD and 1TEST on several of my clients!


----------



## LAM (May 19, 2002)

while not promoting use of AS I would say Anavar is the best to use by itself.  personally I do not use AS but would over taking prohormones.  

the costs are comparable, and while you know what results/gains and side effects there are from AS use/abuse there is not enough information to back up legitimate claims of gains from prohormones nor what the long term effects using them are.


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2002)

While Anavar is one of the "safer" AS, it will not produce much in the way of gains on its own. It is pretty weak and mild and would have to be taken in ridiculous amounts to see appreciable muscle gain. This would be quite expensive and would also become more and more hard on your system.


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

I guess that would depend on how much weight the user is looking to gain.  I've seen plenty of people gain 20 lbs of LBM off 8 week Anavar cycles alone.


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2002)

They must have been taking a shitload of it!


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

it was my freshman year in college and a lot of people on the track team were taking it.  maybe it had something to do with first timers and AS use with virgin receptor sites etc  ?  I don't know jack diddly about AS except the basics.  do you have to increase the dosages each time you use them ?


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2002)

Usually, yes, you need to keep using more to keep getting an effect, unless your cycles are like a year apart.

Most of the time, there is no more effective cycle than your first!


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

ah...it makes sense now.  thanks for the info !


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> ah...it makes sense now.  thanks for the info !



You got it LAM my man!


----------



## powerrack (May 23, 2002)

If you are going to use only one product during a cycle for the best gains in size and strength it would have to be testosterone. I'd recommend test cypionate or test enanthante at 600mg a week for 10 weeks for someone who is not too experienced for gear. I don't know your whole situation so I can't tell you whether to use gear or not, but if you are don't waste your time with dbol only cycles,etc. Go with test, it is the base of both cutting and mass cycles.


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2002)

dg806...having just re-read this post I'm wondering what type of technique you are using for bench ?  a 20 lb increase can  be made with no additional supplementation by just changing your technique if you are benching for power and not for hypertrophy.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> dg806...having just re-read this post I'm wondering what type of technique you are using for bench ?  a 20 lb increase can  be made with no additional supplementation by just changing your technique if you are benching for power and not for hypertrophy.



I believe dg is benching for pectoral hypertrophy, and was simply relating that he gained 20lbs on his bench without changing technique, proving the efficacy of his supplement program.

Yes, certain technique changes can be made on certain movements to increase your numbers right away, but not all of them are "improvements" when strictly training for muscle growth.


----------



## Bob Dole (May 30, 2002)

*to answer your question*

If you are set on using AS and only want one type for a cycle I would recommend 500mg of Sustenon each week. Take two shots a week, Wed & Sat, for eight weeks.  You will need a supply of novaldex just incase you get gyno and then clomid for after your cycle to retain gains and reset test levels.

If you have any questions on AS contact me at 21gunz@hushmail.com or pm me. I'll be checking in here everyonce in a while.


----------



## Preacher (May 31, 2002)

GoPro, you seem to be advocating 1-AD in favour of other prohormones.
I've been led to believe that 4-AD will give more increase in mass/strenght than 1-AD.
Yes, it aromatises into Test, but it's said to be a little easier on the hairline.
Could you comment on that ?

(bitchtits or hairloss .. great hobby I picked ... hum ).


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2002)

Sure can comment. 1 AD has been producing better gains than 4-AD in all of my experimentation with clients and with other people that I'm in contact with. As for hair loss...I have found NO problem with this among 1 AD users.

Here is how I rank the pro hormones/steroids...

1. 1-Test
2. 1-AD
3. 4-AD

Stack 1 and 3 or 2 and 3 for even more gains, but also the possibility of side effects (if cycles are kept short...4-6 weeks, side effects are rarely a problem).


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 1, 2002)

Ergopharm 1-ad 
Syntrax sauce 
Biotest Mag 10 
Advant labs one +(beta version has rockin reviews) 

you guys said that these are legal?  From what i just read it looks like 1-AD is the one to go with, but can someone tell me some side effects (hair loss or bitchtits?) and also where I might be able to get ahold of some of this stuff?


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Ergopharm 1-ad
> Syntrax sauce
> Biotest Mag 10
> ...



Again, let me say that 1-AD is great, but I believe 1-Test products, i.e., Sauce, T-100, and VPX 1-Test, to be superior. I have not seen anyone have any side effects with these products when used as directed. They are legal OTC supps, and can be found at healthfood stores and online at several supplement sites.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 4, 2002)

*Chemisport Test-100*

Anyone here tested *Chemisport Test-100* yet ?

It seems it's the only 1-Test produkt I can get my hands on (yet).  

Should I wait till the VPX-version of it comes out or doesn't that really matter at all?


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Chemisport Test-100*



> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Anyone here tested *Chemisport Test-100* yet ?
> 
> It seems it's the only 1-Test produkt I can get my hands on (yet).
> ...



The VPX brand has been out for a long time already...


----------



## BEAST (Jun 13, 2002)

Testosteron enantat only.

500mg every 10 days. - not so hard but it works


----------



## splach (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

sorry I am very new to this board so maybe this should go somewhere else, but what about the On Cycle, Off Cycle, Mid Cycle stuff. Last I looked it was certainly more expensive than any of the rest (that must mean it is better right?   )

Thanks,
Splach


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 16, 2004)

Get some M1T, MethylD, or 1-TU. Those have all been very effective for guys around here.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 16, 2004)

If your looking the the way of steroids Test is best for single drug cycle


----------



## Absolute (Jun 16, 2004)

Before I came over to the dark side I tried VPX syngex 1 and 2 at thwice the reccomended dosage. I gained 18lbs of mass eating roughly 5000 calories a day. My first cycle was just test enth (just finished). I don't know this guys specs but i would say 500mg every 10 days it not enough to do anything but make you horney..hornier.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Jun 16, 2004)

My two cents....

I've spent a shitload of money in all kinds od supplements, from Andro to Vanadium, from Creatine to 1,4, AD's....  and got tired of not seeing any results.

As easy as a mild cycle of test +deca is on your body, and as great as the results are, Why not go for it??   It took me 7 years to take the plunge, and boy I wish I had done it so much earlier.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 16, 2004)

Some of the newer pro steroids are pretty damn good....but for the cost of one good ph cycle you could do a real cycle thats 3 times as long.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2004)

I run 700 prop a week and I'm totally happy with it, I'm even convinced I could do very well on less. There comes a point when a single drug only does so much, I like to stack.


----------



## Just a guy (Jun 17, 2004)

just got done trying test prop at 175mg's ED and didnt notice any Huge gains.  Less is better... i agree with mudge.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep was about midway through my last cycle when I tried stepping up the cypionate to 1050 weekly since a "gram a week and above is magical" and I didn't notice ANY difference at all. My T levels were plenty elevated at that point because I had already been on for weeks, there is just no difference to me for going that high. I would add in a second item for kicks, or even a third.

Test/fina + oral for me. If two drugs, test/fina.


----------

